# Everybody should have this kind of gun control.



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yea, now THAT is gun control in it's purest form.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

He doesn't need a high cap. magazine!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wonder what the grouping looks like?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Wonder what the grouping looks like?


hah, who cares, he threw some serious lead down range, pretty amazing. Would like to see it tho....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Wonder what the grouping looks like?


I am guessing it is 50/50.
Six head / six heart.

The man has skill just to pull the trigger that fast.


----------

